

Patch to MythTV to remove the vuvuzela while you watch (the beehive sound) - achew22
http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/8568

======
jmount
Why not just hit mute and watch the closed captions. What sounds from a soccer
game do you actually want to hear?

